# Bank Line, Casualty



## jack dixon (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, Have been reading with interest the Bank Line Forum, I recall seeing a photograph in a magazine article of a Bank Line freighter aground on a atoll, presumably in the pacific, I'm talking circa 1960 now ! Can anyone provide more information. Thanks, Jack Dixon.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack

Try this thread from a couple of months ago

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=8050&highlight=ocean+island

Regards
Kris/


----------



## jack dixon (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Kris, Thank you, didn't expect so much information. Jack


----------



## Lefty (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, The Beaverbank ran aground on Fanning Island in 1959. I joined her in about the August in Amsterdam where she was having a new bottom. The crew made the fatal mistake of lightening her and the more they discharged the higher she went. She was dragged off eventually and returned to Britain under her own steam, discharged the remains of her copra cargo and thence to the Netherlands for repair! 
Hope this is of interest, Howard


----------



## Norm64 (Jul 13, 2008)

jack dixon said:


> Hi, Have been reading with interest the Bank Line Forum, I recall seeing a photograph in a magazine article of a Bank Line freighter aground on a atoll, presumably in the pacific, I'm talking circa 1960 now ! Can anyone provide more information. Thanks, Jack Dixon.


I think it was the Eastbank that struck a reef @ Washington Island in the Line
Island Group I was there on both the Cederbank & Foylebank approx 66-68
she had several thousand ton of lead aboard, her back was broken and with her after half over the edge of the reef I would think she has long ago disapeared our R/O went aboard to get some radio spares but he did'nt stay long.

Regards Norman Harding


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

Don't forget the "Lindenbank" that drifted onto the shore coral reefs at Fanning Island in, I think 1975. She became a total loss after the U.S. Navy salvage team had spent all the value of the ship plus cargo! I remember landing by private plane from Honolulu on the road to the abandoned cable station at dusk. It was a hairy experience. We spent fruitlessly so much money to save the ship but the truth is that we ran out of Fosters.

Alistair Macnab, Houston TX


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

There was also the SOUTHBANK 1948 5957 tgr
according to Miramar wrecked 4.43N/160.25W
on 26-12-64. An unhappy Xmas for some.


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi I seemed to remember cargo ship stranded on an island in hong kong after a typhoon sometime 55/57 I believe it was her maiden voyage any clues from you old hands. cheers Tony Allen


----------



## Johnnietwocoats (Dec 29, 2008)

Norm64 said:


> I think it was the Eastbank that struck a reef @ Washington Island in the Line
> Island Group I was there on both the Cederbank & Foylebank approx 66-68
> she had several thousand ton of lead aboard, her back was broken and with her after half over the edge of the reef I would think she has long ago disapeared our R/O went aboard to get some radio spares but he did'nt stay long.
> 
> Regards Norman Harding


It wasn't the Eastbank. Am searching for you


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

I know the Tymeric went aground in Hong Kong after a Typhoon in in the 1920's I think....................pete


----------

